# Grizzly table saw



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Just ordered the grizzly 0771Z table saw. This will be the first big purchase I make outside of home depot or lowes.. 
My question is where do I put it? Im working out of a one car garage. How much space do I need total to work comfortably?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe you need a mobile base where you can put the saw in the driveway when using it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Get a mobile base!*

Rockler has one called the All Terrain, with large casters for easy rolling. I have two of those, love 'em.
The Grizzly one is probably cheaper, but OK as well.

How much room do you need? To rip down a sheet of plywood, you will need 18 to 20 feet of clear space. To rip other lengths of hardwood, it depends, maybe 20 ft at most. Cross cutting 2 X's is best done on a miter saw where the work is supported along it's length and the cut made in the middle or near one end. Dealing with panels like cabinet doors, means using the fence to get the gross dimensions like 34" X 22" and the work should be well supported all around. An outfeed table is a great accessory. It can attach when needed or fold down out of the way. It's a necessary safety accessory because you don't want to reach around your spinning saw blade to catch the work or the off fall.

Guessing here, but about an entire car space should be clear work space for the table saw...... :smile2:


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Excellent advice above! My shop is the size of a one car garage (12x22). I believe a mobile base is essential for a full size table saw in this size of shop. There will be times when you will need to move the saw out of the way for other activities (been there, done that). You will also need an outfeed table for the saw and it should be at least the same width as the saw table itself, unless you have a helper to hold the work piece coming off of the saw. My table saw has a folding outfeed table that will move with the saw. As you acquire other large tools (band saw, drill press, jointer, planer, scroll saw, lathe, or spindle sander; you will need room to use/store them in this work space, and mobile bases will be needed for them also. The picture below shows the saw set up to cross cut 60" long x 16" wide work pieces. So the saw is set up near the wall to give room for the long work piece to extend to the left side of the blade. I have a couple of neighbors who move their table saws out into the driveway to provide clearance (and dust blow away) space.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

I did get a moble base with the saw.. A lot of the space in the garage is used. Right now my current roybi table saw sits in the middle and I move it around as needed. Gonna rearrange a little.. And take some pics for some thoughts on ideas


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

All of my power tools are on mobile bases or casters. I pull them outside the garage when I use them. When I'm done, I put them back in the garage. The cluster of power tools is too tight to use them when stored. Heck, my jobsite table saw folds up and rolls out of the way. The tools in the garage are arranged so I can use the grinder or the drill press in place without taking everything out first. They are both small.

Someday in the next few months, I will have finished clearing out the garage and reorganizing, leaving me with room for the cars _and_ a functional woodworking workshop. I hope.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

If you take a look at the picture the entire garage is my workspace. No cars.. Any suggestions.. I plan to get rid of the fridge. I'm thinking of taking the wookbench from the back putting the box on the left that has my drill press with the bandsaw against the back wall next to my toolbox. Then sliding back the two boxes on the right with my miter saw the putting the tablesaw somewhere at the entrance. Ideas anyone?


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

I just spent the last 2 hours moving stuff around in my garage.. I've got 7ft across but need to have space to walk through.. I should have enough space to rip a sheet of 4x8 plywood. But not cross cut.. Will this be tonight space? Any suggestion?


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Picture didn't post


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Storage space is the bane of the small shop. As you acquire more tools, wood, jigs, etc; where to put them becomes a challenge. My first shop was 10'x10' and I used hand tools only. The next one was 12'x12' and that's when I began to acquire/collect actual power tools. I went for benchtop class tools to save space, but soon a lot of them were stored outside of the shop for lack of space. The new shop is 12'x22' and I think I have it large enough to have a place for everything and you must have everything in its place. Pictures at 11.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Thats about the size of my garage. I would be interested in seeing what you setup looks like


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

My new shop is still a bit of a work in process. I have three things to do before I will consider it completed. I started with a clean sheet and 30 plus years in my previous space. This first picture is of the west wall of the shop which is to left of the entrance door, which is in the corner of the shop. This wall is devoted to storage of wood (top two racks, my woodworking library, and the lower half is for the assembly table, a store horse, my 35" square WorkMate, and extensions of those two to raise working height to table saw and each other. I also store extension cords and vac hoses on a rod under the bookshelf. In the corner are boxes of painting and wall papering tools. 








The next picture is the north wall which has the air filter on the floor with my CMS stored above it. The CMS is awaiting a wall bracket to hang it from when not in use. To the right of that is a 12" deep by 8' long shelving unit I built to hold tools, accessories, finishing products, and fasteners. All of the boxes are cut down to "bin" shape to keep the contents more easily visible. The white plastic shelving unit is temporary until I get its contents move into the wooden rack. My shop built lathe stores next on its rolling dolly. The 12 gallon industrial ShopVac is THE dust collection unit for all of the tools in the shop.








The next picture is the east wall and is where the 12'x30" work bench is located and attached to the walls and floor. The space under it is used for storage of "stuff" in the two chests of drawers. I also store my air compressor, shop stool (milk can), and the rolling clamp cart under the bench. 








The last picture is of the south wall where I store all of my "stationary" benchtop tools. They all are mounted on rolling wood cabinets which serve as tool storage also. I use a square 30 gallon trash can next to the workbench as it takes up less room than a round one. It was a throwaway at work during a downsizing. The jointer cabinet has two shelves inside and is used to store some seldom used hand power tools. The drill press stand is an old table saw stand with shelves added to hold all of the accessories for the drill press. The band saw stand holds my oscillating spindle sander and extra band saw blades inside. The table saw stand holds a second saw in its lower shelf. The last tool on this wall is my 13' thickness planer and will have a cabinet similar to the band saw cabinet and will store the scroll saw inside. I'm still collecting scrap wood to build this cabinet. The top four feet of this wall is covered with peg board and covers 64 sq. ft. (not enough). Some of my 18 volt cordless tools hang from the I-beam on magnetic plates. 








My storage theory is to put little used things up high (even in the joist spaces) and keep often used tools and accessories in the middle. Heavy or bulky items go down on the floor level. This design is based on how I work in the given space. It gives me 17 1/2' x 8' of clear floor space, which is enough to work 4'x8' sheet goods. If I need more room, I can roll the machines on their castor-ed bases out of the way temporarily. The bench grinder, scroll saw, lathe, and OSS mount on the work bench for use.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Unless you have a setup like the pic i'll attach, NEVER attempt to cut a full sheet of plywood on a table saw.



https://www.pinterest.com/pin/470344754807391402/


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

But you can use a set up like this utilizing components of your shop to safely and accurately rip, or crosscut, a full piece of sheet goods. Here I have the folding outfeed table set up with my 30"x40" assembly table set up on horses to support the long outfeed. I prefer to break down sheet goods on the floor with four straight 2x4s, a long guide fence, and a cordless circular saw with a good carbide blade. Then, you can use the table saw to make final cuts accurately.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I forgot to add that the power supply for this shop is a 20 amp. circuit wired with 12 ga. wire and on a GFI. The tool wall has outlets every 32 inches (every other stud) and there are four outlets under the work bench. The lights are on a separate 20 amp. circuit.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

I've never tried to cut a full sheet on the table saw. Just want to give you and idea of the kind of space in working with. Still wondering, to be comfortable how much space on each side of the saw do I need. Do I just need walking space?


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Jim Frye said:


> My new shop is still a bit of a work in process. I have three things to do before I will consider it completed. I started with a clean sheet and 30 plus years in my previous space. This first picture is of the west wall of the shop which is to left of the entrance door, which is in the corner of the shop. This wall is devoted to storage of wood (top two racks, my woodworking library, and the lower half is for the assembly table, a store horse, my 35" square WorkMate, and extensions of those two to raise working height to table saw and each other. I also store extension cords and vac hoses on a rod under the bookshelf. In the corner are boxes of painting and wall papering tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's crazy to think that's 12x22 looks bigger.. I've got these huge boxes that I use for storage of misc household and beach stuff and they take up so much space.. One day I'm going to have to break them down to get more space in my garage. Right now two of the biggest ones hold my miter saw and the other holds my drill press. 
I'm pretty new to woodworking and didn't even think about a mobile bases. I was thinking about putting all these boxes on wheels anyway but Definitely going to put one on my band saw. Or just build one. 

Still cleaning.. Will take some more pictures when I'm done and have the table saw set up.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Again pictures didn't post but said they did


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Vbryanv said:


> Still wondering, to be comfortable how much space on each side of the saw do I need. Do I just need walking space?


It depends on what operation you are doing. With a small shop, you'll want to position the saw such that the work piece sets the location of the saw. Go back to the first picture I posted in this thread. The saw is set up for a very wide cross cut (60"), so the right side of the saw is close to the wall to allow room on the left side for the long work piece. In the last picture I posted here, the saw is set up to handle 8' to 10' long pieces for ripping. The saw was basically in the middle of the shop floor so there was 10' in front and in back of the main tables. When I use the table mounted router and fence, I set things up so I have plenty of work room on the right side of the saw. The biggest issue with a small shop is that you spend an awful lot of time setting up (and tearing down) for an operation. I think that once you get working, you will find yourself moving the saw (and other tools) around a lot.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Table saw came in yesterday and I assembled it.. Pretty straight forward but you need two people to put the wings on. The box was a little beat up but nothing crazy.

If you look at the first picture the rod that holds the hand wheel to tilt the saw blade was poking through the box.. That shaft doesn't seem to be parallel to the table top. Also when turning that wheel it becomes very tight (hard to turn) between 5° and 40°. If anyone has this saw (g0771z) is their rod slightly tilted up.

Both extension wings needed two pieces of masking tape on the bottom (saw) to get them level with the top. 
The left extension wing has some pitting on the corners.
The right side extension wing is slightly bowed in the middle and has a small chip on it. I have to get feeler gauges to see how much it's off by and figure out what the tolerances are.
Also the table saw main top seems to be slightly bowed as well but again I need to get feeler gauges and see what the tolerances are.

No I don't know if I'm being anal. Because I normally am. But I'm just pointing out what's wrong or what I find wrong. And then maybe you guys could give me some advice as to if it's something I need to approach grizzly.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Also I've seen online a lot of complaints about the fence.. The fence went one easy and with a few adjustment it seems to be good.. I had to square the fence to the top and adjust the height aswell. 
One other thing the fence box was not damaged but the front rail was scratched up In multiple places. None of the bad ones were where you can see them once installed so no big deal... They are on the underside of the front rail and on the side touching the saw.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

I had no (zero) issues with my grizzly G771x table saw when it arrived other than its condition didn't match the manual. Screws that the manual said were in the bag were pre assembled into the saw, and vice versa. But it went together properly, the top and wings are flat and a good coat of paste wax on the top made it slippery as heck.

The "packing grease" the manual said had to be removed turned out to be just motor oil slathered over everything. I used mineral spirits to remove it, not WD-40 as recommended.

My saw sits in the middle of a 15ft wide space at the head of my shop. I am building a 60"w by 36" deep folding out-feed table to allow me to cut bigger pieces solo. The back-side rail for the rip fence makes a great mounting point for a folding out-feed table.

Oh, and I replaced the 8 small button head screws that close the access panel on the back with two metric thumbscrews, because I drop the arbor nut, or washer, or saw blade, down into the saw cabinet about once a month and got tired of removing 8 screws every time to recover the lost item.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

So what do you do? Wet a rag with mineral spirits and wipe? 
Is the pitting on the wing normal? 
Will it get worse overtime? 
Anyway for me to fix it or do you think it's enough for me to request a new one? 
I tried turning the wheel for the tilt from stop to stop a few times to try and loosen it up but didn't have any luck. It is stiff and really stiff for about half a turn per rotation. To the point where I was afraid I wasn't going to be able to turn it without breaking the pins that the wheel sit on. Is the rod that the wheel goes on supposed to be perpendicular to the top? Kinda stressful... First quality tool I buy.. So far I really love it but these little thing are making me nuts.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Figured out the issue with the wheel..... Well kinda a.. Took as much grease off the rod threads and from where the motor pivots front and back.. Cleaned and regreased and seems to be better. 

Right side extension is bowed down in the middle. It's off by. 012 inch.. Anyone know if that's ok? 
Also the actual table saw too is warped from right to left. And that's also off by. 012 inch

Suggestions?


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Contact Grizzly about the pitting and bowing, and have them replace the said items, shouldn't have either one on a new piece of equipment.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

The non-flat machining and pitting used to be a major issue when the tool manufacturers first moved casting operations to Asia and it wasn't limited to Grizzly. Often times the castings would not be aged properly prior to being shipped out for machining. After machining, the tables would "warp" or distort as the castings cured. The pitting will likely not get worse if you wax the tables as should be done anyway. However, I'd contact Grizzly to get the bad pieces replaced.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

*Wow*

What a joy it is to use this saw. I can work in the garage with my kids sleeping in the room above me.. It's so much quieter than the Ryobi. Feels great to be able to make straight cuts and have a larger surface to work on. Fence is 100% accurate. I'm so use to junk that I'm second guessing myself... So far this saw is great!


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

*Wow*

Rearranged garage. Made my bench the same height as saw table top for a out feed table.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Call Grizzly Technical Support*



Vbryanv said:


> Figured out the issue with the wheel..... Well kinda a.. Took as much grease off the rod threads and from where the motor pivots front and back.. Cleaned and regreased and seems to be better.
> 
> Right side extension is bowed down in the middle. It's off by. 012 inch.. Anyone know if that's ok?
> Also the actual table saw too is warped from right to left. And that's also off by. 012 inch
> ...


Congratulations on your Grizzly g0771z! I would suggest that you contact Grizzly Technical Support and talk to them about your concerns. My experience with Tech Support has been very good in the past. 

(570) 546-9663 M-F 8:00 am - 6:00 pm EST

Did you happen to file a claim with your shipper? When receiving shipped tools in the future, make sure you take photos of all sides of the crate before you start unpacking. While unpacking, take photos of any packing material that looks like it might have allowed damage to your tool. The photos help when getting companies to replace damaged goods.

Your table saw top should NOT have any pits in it. That is an excellent reason to call Grizzly Tech Support. Your table saw top should be perfectly flat. I assume that you are using a real straight edge to make your measurements, not a "box store" brand.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=56676&cat=1,240,45313&ap=1

Your crank for tilting the saw blade and crank for raising the blade height should work smoothly and consistently.

Your concerns are valid for making the call. I have numerous Grizzly tools in my shop and all of them were perfect when I picked them up at the Bellingham, WA showroom.

Enjoy your new table saw. You should have it for years to come.
Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Vbryanv said:


> Rearranged garage. Made my bench the same height as saw table top for a out feed table.


I have a 500 sqft woodworking shop that is dedicated to woodworking. Every tool in the shop is on casters. Even the storage is on casters. You can see more at the following thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/show-us-your-shop-made-mobile-bases-90458/

Here is a link to a mobile base for my Grizzly G1023RLWX: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/sad-day-happy-day-87114/index4/#post1228594

I have a maximum in-feed and out-feed length of 9' for my table saw. So, when I rip 10' and 12' boards (which I do often), my table is moved to a new location in the shop. It is hard enough to move the table saw with a mobile base on it, I can't imagine moving it without one.

Enjoy your new table saw. You should have it for years to come.
Eric


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 15, 2012)

Build a folding runout table as one of the posters did. When you build your workbench make it the same height as the tablesaw, of course it should be on big wheels so it is easy to move. Then you can use the workbench as an input feed for the tablesaw. I have much more space than you do and still I don't have enough. As others have said, everything goes on wheels. I have a Dewalt 10 Woodworker's Table Saw with 30 Rails - DW746X thus it takes up a lot of space. For me, I'm 6'1", I found it helpful to raise the height of the tablesaw.

For years I cut full sheets of plywood on the tablesaw, I was lucky and got a SUPER deal on a Festool Track saw, now I do a LOT of my cuts on the workbench with the tracksaw. It is MUCH safer, much more accurate and the cut is MUCH better. Consider this as you move forward.

Also, build a lift to move plywood from the floor to the top of the workbench. There are several different designs you can find.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, the mobile base thread is great. Thanks


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

*Dumb move*

Don't you hate when you just must not have been thinking. I set up my bench as an out feed table.. I had to cut the leg a little to make room for 3 inch casters. But guess what? I forgot I didn't install the mobile base yet for the saw. Tomorrows another day


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Been there, done that! We all have....just learn from your mistakes and count your blessings that you still have all your fingers from the mistake...

Now you have an excuse to put your bench on casters just like your table saw.....
Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

jgt1942 said:


> Wow, the mobile base thread is great. Thanks


You are welcome! When you make a shop made mobile base, add photos and description to the thread, so that others can learn from your experiences.

Eric


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Just got off the phone with tech support.. Gotta say really helpful and easy to deal with.. They say that looking at the manual the rod the wheel sits on does not appear to sit perpendicular to the top.(the top of the wheel to adjust blade angle is 4in the bottom is 4 and 3/8 inch).

The left side too that is putting they are going to replace

The right side too that is bowed they want me to attempt to straighten it. i.e bend it.... And if that doesn't work they will replace it. 

Also 4 of the sticker are starting to peak on the front of the saw.. 3 are replaceable and 1 comes only with the cabinet. (double side tape it is when that one gets too bad)

All and all great customer service. 
I told them not to ship the new wing till I see if I can straighten the other one.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Vbryanv said:


> Just got off the phone with tech support.. Gotta say really helpful and easy to deal with..
> The right side too that is bowed they want me to attempt to straighten it. i.e bend it.... And if that doesn't work they will replace it.
> 
> All and all great customer service.


Good to hear that you liked Grizzly customer service. My experience with Grizzly Tech Support has always been positive. 

Eric


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm still have my doubts about the shaft for the blade tilt. If anybody else has this saw if you can do me a favor and pull the wheel for the Tilt off and see if your Rod is crooked. it's hard to see in the picture but I'll post a picture.. the customer service guy wasn't sure if it was normal or not but we kind of left off that that it may be normal but if it gives me a problem in the future to let them know


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Vbryanv said:


> I'm still have my doubts about the shaft for the blade tilt. If anybody else has this saw if you can do me a favor and pull the wheel for the Tilt off and see if your Rod is crooked. it's hard to see in the picture but I'll post a picture.. the customer service guy wasn't sure if it was normal or not but we kind of left off that that it may be normal but if it gives me a problem in the future to let them know


Did you put a machinist square on the shaft? See if the shaft is perpendicular to the cabinet. Maybe the handle got hit during shipping. 

The blade tilt handle should be smooth during cranking. You might find a little resistant due to the mass you are moving, but it should be smooth. 

Are you good with tools? Can you stick your head inside and see if part #68 is bent? How about the rest of the parts? Any of them look like they are damaged, bent, etc. If any parts are damaged, you could have Grizzly Tech Support send you new parts. You would have to install the parts. I am not sure how easy it is, but someone on the forum may be able to chime in. Or maybe Tech Support will know.

Note: I am assuming you have figured out how to get the parts list for your table saw. If not, http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0771z/parts

Eric


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> Excellent advice above! My shop is the size of a one car garage (12x22). I believe a mobile base is essential for a full size table saw in this size of shop. There will be times when you will need to move the saw out of the way for other activities (been there, done that). You will also need an outfeed table for the saw and it should be at least the same width as the saw table itself, unless you have a helper to hold the work piece coming off of the saw. My table saw has a folding outfeed table that will move with the saw. As you acquire other large tools (band saw, drill press, jointer, planer, scroll saw, lathe, or spindle sander; you will need room to use/store them in this work space, and mobile bases will be needed for them also. The picture below shows the saw set up to cross cut 60" long x 16" wide work pieces. So the saw is set up near the wall to give room for the long work piece to extend to the left side of the blade. I have a couple of neighbors who move their table saws out into the driveway to provide clearance (and dust blow away) space.



Jim, 
Please tell me what brand of saw is shown in the picture. 
Thanks


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Toolman50 said:


> Jim,
> Please tell me what brand of saw is shown in the picture.
> Thanks


It's a Ryobi BT3000 that I purchased in early 1993. It's my first table saw and it is still in use. Over the years, I've made many jigs and fixtures for it. It's not my last table saw, as I have a BT3100 also. It sits on the bottom of the stand and isn't used. At one time, I was going to join the two side by side with the rails joined (we called it a Frankensaw), but I never had the room for the beast, so it sits unused as a parts donor if needed.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

*Better pictures*

Inside the machine everything look good. Part #68 looks good till after it goes through the cabinet. On the outside of the cabinet it crooked. The wheel turns fine.. No need to put a machinist square on it. It's that far off.. take a look at the picture I just posted you can see it a lot better


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*send Grizzly the picture*

This must have been damaged/bent in shipment and Grizzly can file a claim with the shipper at no cost to them The shipper is responsible for the damages. Grizzly will replace it and they should pay for return shipping.

If you talk to them and get approval for a "home repair" with no consequences, I would use a 2ft or 3 ft length of pipe slipped over the shaft and gradually gently bend it down so it's straight. I would not attempt that without discussing it with a Grizzly tech. :|

It's already "damaged" so it may not matter to attempt a "home repair" unless that would void the shipper's responsibilty even with the obvious proof from the photos .... i donno?


----------



## EPAIII (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks like an active discussion and I did not read all of the responses. So I hope I am not repeating too much. 

How much space you need for a table saw depends a lot on what you are going to cut. I once saw a table saw in a professional shop that had a full 6' wide table on each side and a full 8' long table at it's rear. I believe that they also had 2' or 3' of table in front of it too. So they could cut a full sheet of plywood or other 4' x 8' material in any manner/orientation that they wanted. That saw, with it's tables occupied an area that was at least 15' wide and 13' or more deep. And that was only one of their table saws. But there is no way that would fit in your garage or mine. 

I have a smaller table saw than that Grizzly model and I have a two car garage. But I only have about a fourth of that area available for cutting wood, about 10' x 10'. I have not built any table extensions for it and I only use it for smaller pieces. I have built several fixtures for cutting specific, small parts on it. I have never cut a full 4' x 8' sheet on it. When I need to cut larger pieces or carve up a full 4' x 8' sheet I use my saw horses and my Grizzly track saw. I find the track saw is a lot easier to use and it stores in a fairly small space, much less than even my smaller table saw. And it makes dead accurate cuts; probably better than I could make on the table saw on a large piece of plywood. I work by myself most of the time so moving the saw along the track is a lot easier than moving a large piece of plywood or other material over a table saw. 

Another thing I like about the track saw is it has excellent dust control. I fit the hose from my shop vacuum to it and run it with one of those power relays that comes on when the saw is started. It gathers over 95% of the sawdust.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 15, 2012)

Vbryanv said:


> I just spent the last 2 hours moving stuff around in my garage.. I've got 7ft across but need to have space to walk through.. I should have enough space to rip a sheet of 4x8 plywood. But not cross cut.. Will this be tonight space? Any suggestion?


Use a tracksaw, it is much safer and more accurate. If you don't want to go the full tracksaw route just use a skillsaw and a long board clamped to the plywood. I was lucky and got a SUPER deal on a Festool Tracksaw (TS55) and do ALL of my sheet cutting with it.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Ok so today I tried to get the bow out of my right side extension wing as per grizzly. I had to take the fence system off the saw and loosen the wing... Get the center and one end flush and tighten them down then with c-clamps and wood try to force the metal to bend.. I waited till now to do it because I didn't have a good straight edge and wanted to do everything perfect.. Needless to say I could not get the bow out of the wing.. Now my center is flush and both ends are slightly higher.. We are not talking a lot but it's not straight.. 
I also order a digital angle gauges. I didn't trust my other tools too much and the bent rod had me wondering.. I had to make adjustments to get blade to 45° but no big deal.. But I can't get the stop nuts on that shaft any tighter so that the tilt wheel stops at 90°. Right not it will go almost to 92°.. Most of the time I will be using the saw at 90° so my thinking if I change it I will just use the digital angle gauge to get it true.. No big deal.. But while I was making the adjustment and had the motor cover off while turning the wheel I can definitely see the rod is bent. 
So now I got everything back together and I'm making sure whatever I can get lined up I am and I find...... Wait for it..... THE MAIN TABLE TOP IS WARPED..... And I mean like a bad body shop repair warped.. I can almost fit a dime under the straight edge. 

So let's go down the list. 
1. Left side extension wing pitted all over
2. Right side extension wing bowed
3. Main table warped. 
4. Rod of blade tilt bent
5. Stickers loose.. (model numbers on bottom, main spec sticker front center, and almost falling off is the sticker showing the degree of blade tilt) and that's not including the sticker I found in my vacuum for the induction motor specs).

I am a beginner to say the least.. I can imagine if one of you pros had this saw you would find other things.. I think I've had enough.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

Contact Grizzly and arrange for a replacement.

I have that saw and mine arrived in good shape and set up perfectly. In fact after setup, it's the best saw either I or my shop partner have ever used.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Call Grizzly and have them take it back. Send them the photos and let them know you are not happy. As a Grizzly tool owner, I have never had the problems you have had, and if I did, I would be demanding (in a nice way, of course) a brand new unit.

Eric


----------



## PA WOODCHUCK (Feb 11, 2018)

They missed the quality check that saw! I would demand another or full refund and shop another brand!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Return the saw ....*

If you can, get them to ship a new saw, no charge, with the understanding that you will use the shipping pallet and box to package the "bad" saw. That's if you no longer have the original packaging...?
Shipping it back is a Royal Pain, but you really don't have a choice if you want a good saw. The shipping company will pay for the return because it was damaged on thier "watch". Grizzly can fight with them on that issue. The other things, like the warped top are on Grizzly. 

If you have contacted Grizzly they have a record of your calls, so it won't be a surprise to them it's coming back. They have very good customer service, and while you have been inconvenienced in a big way, they may offer some compensation, I donno? This thread will be a little leverage, if there is any question and you can reference it in any communications. 

Good Luck. :smile2:


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> If you can, get them to ship a new saw, no charge, with the understanding that you will use the shipping pallet and box to package the "bad" saw. That's if you no longer have the original packaging...?
> Shipping it back is a Royal Pain, but you really don't have a choice if you want a good saw. The shipping company will pay for the return because it was damaged on thier "watch". Grizzly can fight with them on that issue. The other things, like the warped top are on Grizzly.
> 
> If you have contacted Grizzly they have a record of your calls, so it won't be a surprise to them it's coming back. They have very good customer service, and while you have been inconvenienced in a big way, they may offer some compensation, I donno? This thread will be a little leverage, if there is any question and you can reference it in any communications.
> ...


I no longer have any of the shipping stuff. 
I spoke to them today and sent them all the pictures I took of the saw all boxed up before I opened it and then when I took everything out the boxes and then during assembly.. Also sent all the pictures of the issues. It was a total of 32 pictures. They asked if it was something that I think could be fixed with parts. Told them at this point I would not feel comfortable replacing the main top. 
I'm pretty laid back and I see all the positive things people on this site say about grizzly and really like the saw. Like I've stated before I'm new to woodworking, let's say 2 years on and off.. But am going to try and make a career out of it within the next year or or two.. I was planning on making most of not all of my large purchases through grizzly but this has me concerned. I want to see what happens now with this saw. How the new one is and if they do anything for my troubles. I'm a stay at home dad with 4 kids. The only free time I get is when I'm sleeping. So the time messing with this saw and on the phone with customer service(they pick up pretty quick I will say)to just be able to have a good product is not only frustrating but also takes away from the time I should be working on my projects. I know things happen so if they handle it well ( which everyone keeps telling me that they most likely will) they replace the saw and it comes with NO ISSUES.. Then I will just chalk it up to a hiccup. 

Still I just don't see how it possible that their quality control missed all of this.. I mean really all the stickers are loose. I have the sticker for the motor taped in the owners manual.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

*Grizzly Customer Service*

Grizzly just called me back and gave me the option to get new parts and fix myself or replace the saw... But wait it couldn't just be that easy. 

My Options
1. Return the saw and get another one. 
Saw is on back order till mid april. 
Plus they will not ship me one and then let me return the one I have.. I have to return mine then when they get it they will send me a new one.. I know to most that seems fine but then I'm sitting here for min 2 weeks with no saw. Maybe I'm being petty not like I'm losing money without a saw but I do have things I'm trying do. Not to mention I don't have the packing to return the saw anyway. I didn't spend $1000 and sell my old saw to have nothing for 2+ weeks. 
2. Buy another saw and then when I return I this one they will send me another one. Let me just lift up my mattress and make a withdrawal. Did I mention I have 4 kids and I'm a stay at home dad. Again not till mid april
3. If I don't want to wait till April get a different saw and pay the difference. 
4. Send mine back for repairs. To me not an option. I didn't buy a refurbished saw. 
5. Return and get refund.. 

I told them I'm at a loss of words. None of those options work for me. 

The rep out me on hold then came back and said they are going to try to find my saw somewhere. Also he said he is going to talk to a supervisor and see if they can get the price down on one of the other saws for me. 

For God sakes this saw is messed up send me another one and I will send you this crap back.. What an I going to do keep it.. I don't want this one. That's why I'm on the phone with them. 

But I will say it again they do have good customer service. They seem to be trying to resolved the problem and they are handling it very quickly.. I emailed them and they told me it may take up to 2 days and it only took a few hours. If this get resolved, as of now due to their customer service I would still buy from them.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

*Resolved*

Grizzly will be sending me a new saw without the fence and I will ship back the bad one one I get the new one.. They said it may take a day or two extra so they can have someone recheck the saw to make sure I don't have any issues with the new one. I really hope I dont.. Like everyone has said they do have great customer service.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Glad to hear it, the have always been real good when I have called, and the only reason I had any problems was the shippers, but they sent the parts and told me to pitch the old parts


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Vbryanv said:


> Grizzly will be sending me a new saw without the fence and I will ship back the bad one one I get the new one.. They said it may take a day or two extra so they can have someone recheck the saw to make sure I don't have any issues with the new one. I really hope I dont.. Like everyone has said they do have great customer service.


That is great to hear! It sounds like you are on your way again. Keep us posted on your results.

Eric


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

*Second Grizzly table saw*

New saw came today. Can you tell me if I'm just being anal.. Look at the pictures of the main top.. I've only gotten as far as taking everything out of carton and cleaning too and wings. It looked worse when the oil was on. The main scratches stretched across the whole table top like somebody slid something across the top. I know it's going to get scratched the one I'm returning has scratches on it that I've caused that I don't even know where they came from. But the point is they're exchanging one that's messed up and said they were going to unpackage it and inspect it before they sent it out to me is this something that's tolerable in this industry


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

They just look like the marks left from surface grinding the top, maybe I am not seeing it but that is what they look like to me


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Catpower said:


> They just look like the marks left from surface grinding the top, maybe I am not seeing it but that is what they look like to me


Look at the first picture. That one is the best picture.. The others are not bad at all.. I would not be complaining if it were just the last 3 pictures.. I'm sure by next week it will have more scratches than I could count. I just expect more!


----------



## billwaller2 (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm not sure how bad of a bow you're talking about, but if you put a framing square across the table and you can see some daylight under it at any point in the middle of the table, then there's probably more bow in the table than you'll want. I had a hell of a time getting a table saw with a flat cast iron top. I must have looked at about 10 different Ridgid R4512s and Delta 36-725s. I finally found a Delta that was nice and flat, but it took about 4 trips to various HD and Lowes locations to find one. Is the pitting you mentioned on cast iron wings? or are they just stamped steel? I can't tell from the picture, but looks like they're cast iron. If that's the case, coupled with the non-flat top, I'd call Grizzly and talk to them about swapping it out for another one or getting your money back. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I see a large curved scratch running from the right side towards the upper left in the first picture.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I see a large curved scratch running from the right side towards the upper left in the first picture.


And there's nothing I can do about it.. are scratches like that I don't want to use the word normal but normal. If you were working at the grizzly Factory and you knew a customer was returning a table saw and your job was to check the replacement would you have sent that out.

I expect new to be flawless.. Like shoes. Even though they are going to get beat up I expect them to be perfect when I buy them. 

Am I being to much


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

billwaller2 said:


> I'm not sure how bad of a bow you're talking about, but if you put a framing square across the table and you can see some daylight under it at any point in the middle of the table, then there's probably more bow in the table than you'll want. I had a hell of a time getting a table saw with a flat cast iron top. I must have looked at about 10 different Ridgid R4512s and Delta 36-725s. I finally found a Delta that was nice and flat, but it took about 4 trips to various HD and Lowes locations to find one. Is the pitting you mentioned on cast iron wings? or are they just stamped steel? I can't tell from the picture, but looks like they're cast iron. If that's the case, coupled with the non-flat top, I'd call Grizzly and talk to them about swapping it out for another one or getting your money back. But that's just my opinion


Grizzly exchanged the saw. I just got the new one today. I haven't even mounted the extension wings yet.. Main table top is level.. Just has minor but noticeable scratches


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I agree the big scratch shouldn't be there. The question is, is it worth the trouble to return it?


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

gj13us said:


> I agree the big scratch shouldn't be there. The question is, is it worth the trouble to return it?


Not to me. I just don't have the time to go through it again. It's gonna get scratched anyway. Just wanted to vent and see if I was being petty. 

Question. Can I elongated the holes in the extension wing..one of the wings won't mount flush with the table


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Vbryanv said:


> Not to me. I just don't have the time to go through it again. It's gonna get scratched anyway. Just wanted to vent and see if I was being petty.


Wow! You are really haven't some bad luck! Was the shipping crate damaged? I have had my Grizzly table saw since 2016 and it doesn't have scratches like that on it. And I use my table saw all the time!!!

I know you don't want to hear this, but I would be on the phone with Grizzly again, demanding a replacement! Maybe the shipper is screwing your crate up by putting another crate on top of it during shipping, but you should not have to suffer from their mistake.

Did you notice a scratch in the table top before you removed the coating? If so, I hope you took photos.

As for the scratch making a difference in your projects, it will be minimal. Can you measure the depth of the scratch by sliding a board over it and see if the board catches?



Vbryanv said:


> Question. Can I elongated the holes in the extension wing..one of the wings won't mount flush with the table


Yes, you can, but you shouldn't have to. When I mount table saw wings, I use a couple of perfectly straight and flat boards across the top. 4x4 or 2x4's with the "4" side vertical usually work well. I use clamps to hold the extension wing in place while I "fuss" with getting the wing perfectly aligned with the table top. One clamp at each end of the boards (four clamps total) and two more clamps at each end of the extension wing and table top joint. This allows me to be able to focus on alignment and bolts rather than lifting the wing.

Note: As for measuring the flatness of a table, make sure that you are using a "real" straight edge like http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=50074&cat=1,240,45313,50074
Not a ruler...

Eric


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Looking closer I now see the scratch, yeah they probably should have caught it, but the "inspector" was probably a warehouse worker, that may have never even looked at a table saw before,and didn't know what he or she was looking for


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> Vbryanv said:
> 
> 
> > Not to me. I just don't have the time to go through it again. It's gonna get scratched anyway. Just wanted to vent and see if I was being petty.
> ...


I did take a lot of pictures but the way it's packaged the top had to be like that.. I even took a video and in the video im I ohh no look at these scratches. The top Comes with oil on the main top, then a piece of cardboard and finally both wings in plastic. No way to damage the top like that during shipping. Once I cleaned the oil and waxed the topthe scratches are very minimal.. But still. Going to call them about it. 

The way you explain how to align the extension wings is similar to the way grizzly told me to do.. With a piece of hardwood and c-clamps. But the issue is without even tighten the wing it's about 1/16 of an inch too low in the rear. I even tried switching the wing to the other side but then in off in the front. Even through I knew it wasn't going to work I went through the motions and tried anyway.. The wings and main top are flat. I purchased a straight edge just for this reason. I found a way to mount the wings by myself. With a k-body clamp clamps half way on the main too and the other half just over hanging I can slide the wing into the clamp and then start the screws.. It works talking the wings off aswell..

What I wound up doing was taking one wing from the old saw that was slightly warped and was able to get it aligned with the method mentioned above. I just don't see the point complaining anymore to them


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's what may have happened ...*

Your saw was out of stock until April and you wanted one sooner. They may have found one in the "scratch and dent" or returns and shipped that one since it was available.... i donno? It IS a shame that a new saw has a obvious scratch and was not "checked over" before shipment, unless your not wanting to wait, over ruled the scratch issue. 

Certainly complaining about this one will ruffle some feathers, but I would put them on notice and maybe you will get a reimbursement... I donno? Here's the $64,000 question: Was the saw shipped like that OR did the shipping company damage it? Someone should be able to explain what happened and be held accountable. JMO. :|


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I’ve had issues with 3 of the 4 products I’ve bought from grizzly. I have moved on and they no longer get my business. Next time you may want to consider someone else as well. Live and learn.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Vbryanv (Mar 16, 2017)

Terry Q said:


> I’ve had issues with 3 of the 4 products I’ve bought from grizzly. I have moved on and they no longer get my business. Next time you may want to consider someone else as well. Live and learn.
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


Wow you are one of the very few me included that have had trouble with their products.. I see minimum 10 to 1 people praise their products. I may have had some issues but right now it's just cosmetic and I really like this saw.. From the look of it to the way it works and the fence glides like it's greased with butter. 

I hope it's not from their scratch and sent section or a return.. I clearly stated to customer service that I would wait till mid April for a new one.. Definitely not and issue with transport because main top is covered by cardboard and both extension winging durning shipping.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Vbryanv said:


> Wow you are one of the very few me included that have had trouble with their products.. I see minimum 10 to 1 people praise their products. I may have had some issues but right now it's just cosmetic and I really like this saw.. From the look of it to the way it works and the fence glides like it's greased with butter.
> 
> I hope it's not from their scratch and sent section or a return.. I clearly stated to customer service that I would wait till mid April for a new one.. Definitely not and issue with transport because main top is covered by cardboard and both extension winging durning shipping.


Based on your experience, I wouldn't blame you for shopping a different manufacturer next time. I can only speak from my own experience with Grizzly new purchased products which includes: Grizzly G1023RLWX table saw, Grizzly G0636XB band saw, Grizzly G0440 Cyclone dust collector. I picked them all up myself to avoid the potential of shipping damage. None of those products had any damage like what you are seeing! Yes, the table saw extensions were difficult to install by myself, because they are so heavy! Once I figured out how to use the clamping method I described in a previous post they went installed fairly easily. 

The only product that I could complain about is the G0440 Cyclone motor mount was "out of cube", which only mattered because I was mounting it in my own mobile cart. If I had mounted it to a wall or used Grizzly's stand, I would not have even noticed the motor mount being "out of cube".

I have other Grizzly products that were purchased used before I started purchasing new Grizzly products. Some of them have scratches in them from previous owners, but none from me. 

If you are planning on using your tools for your lifetime, purchase the best tools that you can afford (assuming that they meet your requirements). Then make sure you take care of your tools. Your children will be able to inherit your tools for their own personal use or pay off your funeral expenses by selling your tools........

Good to hear that you are up and running. I am sorry to hear that you were not able to get an acceptable Grizzly product on your first try. I hope this is NOT an indicator of "things to come".....

Eric


----------

